# What food worked for you if Orijen did not?



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi, I hope you remember me  

Some time ago Misha stopped tolerating Orijen Large Breed Puppy food. She started having diarrhea here and there. First, we didn’t think the reason was food, but after some experiments and several vet visits we are sure it is.

Our vet gave us Hills Veterinary diet, but she told us to feed it only until diarrhea stops, and then transfer back slowly to Orijen (she said since this food is great we should try keeping it).
However, once we started add Orijen to vet food, diarrhea came back. Vet says Misha probably has some protein allergies or just it’s too rich for her.

Before we do those very expensive allergies tests I wanted to try another food that is not that rich on proteins. Any suggestions please? Or would it work if I switch to adult Orijen?

P.S. besides this Misha is doing great! She is 9 months old. She completed basic obedience course, and currently taking advance training. After that we plan to attend search/tracking trainings at our club and maybe try some competitions to become eligible to help with searching of lost hikers in the area☺


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have not had good luck with Orijen/Acana. I think they are just to rich for a lot of dogs. 
I like First Mate, but I had issues getting it here in Canada so I don't know what it might be like to access where you are. 
They have a grain free and a grain friendly line.


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

My older dog used to do great on Orijen years ago before they changed the formula. Last time I ever tried it, both my girls barf even just from a few kibbles. I’ve been switching up their brands a lot lately, no real reason, but I’ve found I keep coming back to Fromm as both do so well on it. I’ve not tried their grain free formulas, but do go between some of their grain inclusive ones and they’ve done well on all that I’ve tried so far.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Good to see you back! Misha is getting so big! Beautiful girl!
I had no problems with Fromm, different formulas. Dogs just got bored of it, I guess, after a while.
They are mostly fed raw but I use Instinct Raw Boost ( kibble+ freeze-dried raw formula) which they like.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Origen was way too rich for my dogs. I think I switched them from Origin to Fromms and Earthborn (this was several years ago).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Acana (with and without grain), Fromm Gold & Natures Logic have all worked well for my dog.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

I used Orijen until they moved their manufacturing to KY for US customers. Then my vet recommended I use a grain inclusive food. Mine have both been on Farmina N&D, and do really well on it. Ultimately, it will depend on what works best for your dog.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you all for the recommendations! 
I just purchased Fromms gold since they always have it in the nearest per store, in addition to many positive comments/experiences with this food. Hopefully it will work 🙂


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Good to see you back! Misha is getting so big! Beautiful girl!
> I had no problems with Fromm, different formulas. Dogs just got bored of it, I guess, after a while.
> They are mostly fed raw but I use Instinct Raw Boost ( kibble+ freeze-dried raw formula) which they like.


Aww thank you 😊 yes, she is growing so fast, indeed. Where did my puppy go? 😀

I am actually considering raw food for the future too! For now I got Fromm 🙂


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't have any good suggestions, since I feed Victor and there's been a controversy pop up over that food recently, but I wanted to say that Misha is a beautiful girl!! 

Despite this new issue, she's obviously growing up great. Good luck on finding a new kibble!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

It is not a glamorous choice, but we feed Purina Pro Plan. 

We have done Fromm's Gold on the past. Two different breeders recommended Purina Pro Plan. Our dogs love it, and seem to thrive on it.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I don't have any good suggestions, since I feed Victor and there's been a controversy pop up over that food recently, but I wanted to say that Misha is a beautiful girl!!
> 
> Despite this new issue, she's obviously growing up great. Good luck on finding a new kibble!


What controversy? That's what I feed Willow...


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I would have to find the thread, but some of the ingredients in a few of the formulas got slightly changed and fillers were upped in the ingredient list, like peas, sweet potatoes, and blood meal.

I currently feed my boy Victor's Hi-Pro and he's been doing great, although there was some vomiting for the first two days on the new bag. I didn't put it together with his kibble until AFTER someone else mentioned it. I thought he just got into something he shouldn't. But after that there haven't been any issues for me personally.

I'm in no rush to change, but since some people are, I don't want to recommend it until things settle down.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I would have to find the thread, but some of the ingredients in a few of the formulas got slightly changed and fillers were upped in the ingredient list, like peas, sweet potatoes, and blood meal.
> 
> I currently feed my boy Victor's Hi-Pro and he's been doing great, although there was some vomiting for the first two days on the new bag. I didn't put it together with his kibble until AFTER someone else mentioned it. I thought he just got into something he shouldn't. But after that there haven't been any issues for me personally.
> 
> I'm in no rush to change, but since some people are, I don't want to recommend it until things settle down.


If it's this thread (Attention to those who feed Victor Dog food) then the original thread is 2.5 years old. It was the most recent one I could find....

I've had Willow on Victor Nutra Pro for at least a year and she seems to do just fine on it, much better than what I had her on before (Diamond Naturals).


----------

